# Cracker Barrel 2018 Halloween



## LittleHollowHuant (Aug 31, 2016)

Cracker barrel has begun to roll out there 2018 Halloween line today with some really cool new editions and a surprising return of the very popular crescent moon from last year....https://shop.crackerbarrel.com/search?query=halloween


----------



## LittleHollowHuant (Aug 31, 2016)

Some highlight pics so far....
View attachment 550813
View attachment 550815


----------



## LittleHollowHuant (Aug 31, 2016)

A few more






View attachment 550823


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

OMG....I NEED that skull lamp!!

***in fact, I just went ahead and ordered the lamp and the bat s&p shakers. I remember how folks searched for the moon last year only to be disappointed.


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

The day of the dead dog drinking mug is adorable. I will definitely pick one of those up for use at the office. I drink a cup or two of tea at work everyday and that cup will be a conversation stater for sure.


----------



## Mrs_Frankenstein (Mar 1, 2016)

That skull lamp is INSANE!


----------



## Ditsterz (Aug 20, 2015)

The first few offerings were blah. But that skull lamp is cool. And I like that black cat sitting on the skull. I don't need another black cat but maybe. The skeleton shelf sitter is cute. I hope theres more stuff that hasn't been added yet.


----------



## LittleHollowHuant (Aug 31, 2016)

They also put up today more salt&pepper shakers....































The Owls are only 99 cents each, I am getting them all


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Does anyone remember if the owls ribs were showing on the moon last year? for some reason I just remember him being all black and glittered?


----------



## LittleHollowHuant (Aug 31, 2016)

disembodiedvoice said:


> Does anyone remember if the owls ribs were showing on the moon last year? for some reason I just remember him being all black and glittered?


Wow your right, I hadn't noticed that, I have one from last year and you are correct, he is all black and glittered, no rib detail.


----------



## CzarinaKatarina (Jul 13, 2010)

LittleHollowHuant said:


> Wow your right, I hadn't noticed that, I have one from last year and you are correct, he is all black and glittered, no rib detail.


Mine from last year is glittered and shows ribs...


----------



## Barbie K (Jul 1, 2015)

disembodiedvoice said:


> Does anyone remember if the owls ribs were showing on the moon last year? for some reason I just remember him being all black and glittered?


Just looked for last years pictures and mine has the ribs showing


----------



## thisdougsforu (Jun 30, 2015)

Nothing really grabbed me from the web pictures but I'm sure in person I'll really dig some of these. Anyone have the scoop on what day these all go out? Last was around July 10th or 11th if I remember right.


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

My owl has glitter and ribs too, never noticed the ribs till now, and I left it out all year.


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

My first purchases were at Cracker Barrel last year. It has begun!!


----------



## Restless Acres (Apr 21, 2016)

dbruner said:


> My first purchases were at Cracker Barrel last year. It has begun!!


Yeah, me too! if you don't count ebay year round. Cracker Barrel is my post 4th of July Halloween kickoff. They always have a few things I buy. The Haunted pictures usually appeal to me, but Home Depot is now competing with them there.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Here is the product page for last years lighted moon with owl. It appears to be identical.....

https://shop.crackerbarrel.com/home.../light-up-skeleton-moon-with-owl-decor/570998

EDIT: just did a description comparison....this years version takes 3 AAA batteries, and last years only 2? Odd. And slight difference in the dimensions....would be interesting to see if they really are different in size.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Thats funny, I guess my owl had ribs too. I either didn't realize it or just forgot. I have it packed away or I would look but I'm sure its the same as everyone elses. I just remember really wishing he didn't have the glitter. prob too focused on that to pay attention to the ribs....


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Yeah I could do without the glitter as well. I’m thinking of taking a piece of sandpaper to it to see if I can dull it out, and maybe repaint if it starts looking horrible. The 2018 version doesn’t look as glittery, but that’s just going by the photos online. You never know how much glitter is actually going to be on it!


----------



## HereForTheBoose (Aug 21, 2016)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Yeah I could do without the glitter as well. I’m thinking of taking a piece of sandpaper to it to see if I can dull it out,


Do you think trying a cotton ball or paper towel dipped in nail polish remover would work? That might be less messy and if it does lift off the paint, it might still look intentionally distressed.


----------



## LittleHollowHuant (Aug 31, 2016)

Silly Silly me, you guys are right, the little owl does have ribs, I was looking at him from a distance in my attic with a flashlight and couldn't see the rib detail, only the black glitter!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

HereForTheBoose said:


> Do you think trying a cotton ball or paper towel dipped in nail polish remover would work? That might be less messy and if it does lift off the paint, it might still look intentionally distressed.


I’m not sure...I could always try it out first with a Q-tip on a small spot. I just really detest glitter and he’s REALLY glittery! LOL


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

I LOVE glitter!


----------



## deadhouseplant (Aug 10, 2011)

I've never bought anything here before (no stores near me) but I'm really digging that lamp. Is this a store that normally has coupons/ sales while Halloween stuff is still in stock, or one that you better pay regular price before it sells out?


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

deadhouseplant said:


> I've never bought anything here before (no stores near me) but I'm really digging that lamp. Is this a store that normally has coupons/ sales while Halloween stuff is still in stock, or one that you better pay regular price before it sells out?


Michael's has weekly coupons/sales, as does Hobby Lobby (altho they don't do a whole lot of Halloween). Joann's, too.


----------



## halloweenscreamqueen (Jul 23, 2007)

wickedwillingwench said:


> OMG....I NEED that skull lamp!!
> 
> ***in fact, I just went ahead and ordered the lamp and the bat s&p shakers. I remember how folks searched for the moon last year only to be disappointed.


Let us know how you like the lamp... I'd be interested to find out if it's all plastic and if you think it'll be durable and bright enough to use all year. (I'm guessing yes.)


----------



## Lot13 (May 27, 2014)

I wanted the moon last year but didn't buy it when I first saw it and when I went back it was gone. Won't make that mistake this year and will get it!  Other than that though, I don't see anything in their line this year that makes me want it. I got several things from them last year. I hope their coolest stuff isn't showing yet.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

deadhouseplant said:


> I've never bought anything here before (no stores near me) but I'm really digging that lamp. Is this a store that normally has coupons/ sales while Halloween stuff is still in stock, or one that you better pay regular price before it sells out?


Yes, they do have several promotions on their website throughout the season...usually a “fall sale” kind of thing, and it includes Halloween. At least that’s how it went last year!


----------



## Lot13 (May 27, 2014)

deadhouseplant said:


> I've never bought anything here before (no stores near me) but I'm really digging that lamp. Is this a store that normally has coupons/ sales while Halloween stuff is still in stock, or one that you better pay regular price before it sells out?


There are several stores near me and they sell out fast so if you see something you want, better get it before it's gone. Last year I wanted the moon with owl and saw it early but thought oh lots of time yet. Next time I went in it was gone. Checked other stores in the area and were sold out at all of them. So I'm definitely getting it as soon as I see it this year! The black cat from there last year was really awesome and it's eyes lit up green. I am really glad I got that one the first time I saw it in July cause it was long gone by August.


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

I love that stain glass pumpkin expensive though for sure


----------



## LadyRohan (Oct 20, 2010)

Ohhhhh that skull lamp ♥


----------



## CzarinaKatarina (Jul 13, 2010)

I bought the skull lamp and the peacock witch hat online... hat arrived today and runs small (so it's going back)… still eagerly waiting for the lamp...


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

CzarinaKatarina said:


> I bought the skull lamp and the peacock witch hat online... hat arrived today and runs small (so it's going back)… still eagerly waiting for the lamp...


Meeee, too! my lamp should be here Thursday...can't wait!


----------



## CzarinaKatarina (Jul 13, 2010)

My skull lamp arrived and it is GLORIOUS! It runs on 3 AA batteries, and has a pre-set timer, so when you turn it on, it will stay on for 6 hours then off for 18, then back on... the instructions say, if you leave it running, just replace the batteries when you notice the light dimming.


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

I'm not normally into the lighted canvas pictures but this one really caught my eye. This just screams TOT night to me.


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

Any store sightings or has everything been online thus far?


----------



## pumpkinpatchbook (Jun 18, 2014)

I am actually interested in the Haunted House Glitter Lantern, looks pretty cool, but I want to see it in person to see if it is worth $50. I also regret not buying a Great Pumpkin Charlie Brown shirtwaist year, so I will be making sure I get one this year.


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

pumpkinpatchbook said:


> I am actually interested in the Haunted House Glitter Lantern, looks pretty cool, but I want to see it in person to see if it is worth $50. I also regret not buying a Great Pumpkin Charlie Brown shirtwaist year, so I will be making sure I get one this year.


That lantern is really awesome. The sad thing with most snow globe type things is that you only get a few minutes of the pretty. I love that this has batteries to keep the action going. I might have to see that in person too.


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

Bobbiejo said:


> Any store sightings or has everything been online thus far?


I just called my closest store but was told they don't have anything out yet. When I asked she said "should be soon." That really doesn't help narrow down the time frame much.


----------



## DavyKnoles (Dec 5, 2009)

I called my local Cracker Barrel yesterday and a cheery young-sounding woman said the trucks filled with goods had arrived, and the centerpiece of the country store would be stocked by the weekend! Checking the stuff out on line is okay, but there's nothing like seeing in the store first-hand!


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

Halloween merchandise out at the Raleigh restaurant! I bought the skull lamp. They only had one other than the one on display, so if you are interested, you might want to get yours now. I can see this item disappearing at the $40 price. Nothing else I just had to have.


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

Bobbiejo said:


> Halloween merchandise out at the Raleigh restaurant! I bought the skull lamp. They only had one other than the one on display, so if you are interested, you might want to get yours now. I can see this item disappearing at the $40 price. Nothing else I just had to have.


I received my lamp today. I think it's nice quality altho I might see what I can do to 'age' the skulls at some point. I am glad I got one.


----------



## CH31 (Jul 10, 2017)

Can someone tell me what the skull lamp is made from please? Thank you!


----------



## spoiledbrat2910 (Sep 16, 2016)

Halloween items have arrived at my local store!


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

spoiledbrat2910 said:


> Halloween items have arrived at my local store!


So what did you end up buying?


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

CH31 said:


> Can someone tell me what the skull lamp is made from please? Thank you!


the base is metal and the skulls are plastic. It works on 3 (i think) AA batteries and gives off a pretty good glow.


----------



## CH31 (Jul 10, 2017)

Thank you for the info wicked.


----------



## thisdougsforu (Jun 30, 2015)

Here's my video on the new CB stuff! https://youtu.be/D--EVTvK5og

Definitely wish their was more new. I'm hoping that next year sees a lot of freshness.


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

For those of you getting the skull lamp, you might want to check yours closely. Mine has a deformed eye socket on one skull. Of course it’s the prominent skull up front. Its not really worth my time taking it back. There’s not much packing in the box, so you might want to check before you leave the store. The only exposed metal is where the skulls hang from. Everything else is plastic. From a foot or two away, the lamp has a nice overall appearance.


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

Bobbiejo said:


> For those of you getting the skull lamp, you might want to check yours closely. Mine has a deformed eye socket on one skull. Of course it’s the prominent skull up front. Its not really worth my time taking it back. There’s not much packing in the box, so you might want to check before you leave the store. The only exposed metal is where the skulls hang from. Everything else is plastic. From a foot or two away, the lamp has a nice overall appearance.


well, that just sucs.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Bobbiejo said:


> For those of you getting the skull lamp, you might want to check yours closely. Mine has a deformed eye socket on one skull. Of course it’s the prominent skull up front. Its not really worth my time taking it back. There’s not much packing in the box, so you might want to check before you leave the store. The only exposed metal is where the skulls hang from. Everything else is plastic. From a foot or two away, the lamp has a nice overall appearance.


Wow, they definitely are lacking in quality control there....bummer!


----------



## spoiledbrat2910 (Sep 16, 2016)

Bobbiejo said:


> spoiledbrat2910 said:
> 
> 
> > Halloween items have arrived at my local store!
> ...


My little one took the lead on the sale. She chose the Ghost Candle, Lighted Skeleton Moon and LED Light Up Black Cat On Skull. I guess to a 6yo those were her favs


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

I got the Hovering Ghost today, looked cool for right outside the front door. I haven't tried it yet, will post a review when I do. They also had an updated edition of Where Are They Buried. I got one a few years ago and found it interesting.


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

i like the hovering ghost, too...i might snag it after all.


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

Can you heat up the socket a lil with a blowdryer and carefully push it into the skull to form a socket?


----------



## Ditsterz (Aug 20, 2015)

My first Halloween purchase this year was the salt and pepper shaker and 2 sets of the skeleton pot holder and kitchen towel.


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

kittyvibe said:


> Can you heat up the socket a lil with a blowdryer and carefully push it into the skull to form a socket?


Sorry, I missed this. I called my local restaurant and they had one in a box as of last weekend. I asked them to hold it for me and ran up to trade it. I’m good now!


----------



## panampia (Sep 16, 2009)

try warming the affected plastic gently with a hairdryer on low, see if it gets pliable to the point you can push the offending bulge back in...IF you are not returning it, that is.


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

Cracker Barrel had much more interesting stuff last year. 
kinda depressed with this years selection.


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

Matt12378 said:


> Cracker Barrel had much more interesting stuff last year.
> kinda depressed with this years selection.


oh, I don't agree at ALL! Love the lamp, the 'snowglobe' Haunted House, so many things.


----------



## DavyKnoles (Dec 5, 2009)

wickedwillingwench said:


> oh, I don't agree at ALL! Love the lamp, the 'snowglobe' Haunted House, so many things.


I agree with you, Wickedwillingwench. I really liked the skull lamp, the candlesticks and the musical Snoopy. But this guy, in the video I'm sharing, is my favorite as you'll see....


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

I stopped at Cracker Barrel and this 3 skull lamp is even cooler in person. I love it so much. Unfortunately I have nowhere to put it so I'm crying that I have to pass it up. If anyone is on the fence about buying it, it would be a wonderful Halloween prop. https://shop.crackerbarrel.com/collections/holidays/halloween/led-skull-table-lamp/628279


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

dawnski said:


> I stopped at Cracker Barrel and this 3 skull lamp is even cooler in person. I love it so much. Unfortunately I have nowhere to put it so I'm crying that I have to pass it up. If anyone is on the fence about buying it, it would be a wonderful Halloween prop. https://shop.crackerbarrel.com/collections/holidays/halloween/led-skull-table-lamp/628279



You didn’t buy it because you had no where to put it? What willpower you must have! I didn’t need it, yet I bought it. Those first few stores that put out Halloween merchandise get my money simply because I’m rearing to jumpstart the Halloween season by getting a few new pieces. More power to you girl!


----------



## halloweenscreamqueen (Jul 23, 2007)

We stopped by Cracker Barrel on the way home from buying a new tractor. I guess hubby felt guilty about spending so much money that he wanted me to buy the lamp!


----------



## Halloweeee (Jul 18, 2018)

That lamp is stunning! Now I know I have to avoid Cracker Barrel if I want to save any money


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

What is the skull lamp made of? Does it look like it will hold up over time? I’m assuming it is a plastic and perhaps metal combo? If so does it look obvious that it is plastic? Is it really light weight? Sorry for all the questions but I’m still on the fence. Our Cracker Barrel doesn’t have it in stock. They said they had two but one sold and the other was damaged.


----------



## icemanfred (Aug 18, 2005)

skull lamp is mosty plastic. maybe the three tubes holding the skulls might be metal.

I think you would need to store it with care. due to its design and shape. I rarely save boxes. but this looks like one case where you want to store it in its own box.
cheesy paint job on the base. would be better to repaint flat balck.


But the skulls look REALLY good. realistic, nice detail and matte finish no seam lines (unless looking directly up from the base.)

for those of you buying it in a store. be sure to open and check for damage.

the store I visited was insanely busy, so I didn't check in the store.
but when I got home I found the main tube was crushed through the plastic base. so I had to drive back and get a replacement.


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

icemanfred said:


> skull lamp is mosty plastic. maybe the three tubes holding the skulls might be metal.
> 
> I think you would need to store it with care. due to its design and shape. I rarely save boxes. but this looks like one case where you want to store it in its own box.
> cheesy paint job on the base. would be better to repaint flat balck.
> ...


i agree...i don't save boxes, either, but i did save this one and will store it in the box. and the skulls DO look good. I'd love to 'real' them up a bit...just a tiny bit but am afraid it will dim the light shining thru. It is a nice bright light.


----------



## halloweenscreamqueen (Jul 23, 2007)

I would love to find a bunch of the skulls and make a chandelier...


----------



## scarenoob (Aug 17, 2017)

Stopped at cb (mechanicsburg, pa) for LATE lunch (due to car accident) today. I saw they have Halloween stuff out but didn't have time to fully look around.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

That hovering ghost is awesome!


----------



## scarenoob (Aug 17, 2017)

Found a rare version of flying ghost (2ft). Only 2 available. Bought one. Mechanicsville, VA.


Also the moon light (red eye) is back if anyone care to know.


----------

